# Remote not turning on fireplace



## kgiacomazzi (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a royal fireplaces r-maxin  and the remote to control the fireplace turning on and off with a thermostat is no longer turning on the fireplace. It’s a heat n glo smart stat t. The on/off switch is still controlling the fireplace’s functionality. The remote is able to communicate with the receiver device below the fireplace. I know this because when switched from auto to off the red light turns on and off.  I changed the batteries in the remote and followed all of the troubleshooting recommendations to no avail.


----------



## Lennox65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Have you paired the hand held to the receiver?
To do this, turn the switch on the receiver to "off". Move the switch to the "Remote" position. There is a small hole on the top of the receiver that is marked "Learn". Take a small paper clip that is opened up or something of similar size and press it firmly into the hole marked "Learn" . You should hear a beep. Then press the "Mode" button on the hand held and you should hear another beep. Then you can cycle through to turn the fireplace on.


----------



## kgiacomazzi (Apr 25, 2021)

The remote is paired as it started working yesterday and worked all day, however, I awoke this morning to discover that it is not working once again. So, I suppose it is working intermittently.   The receiver and remote have four switches that need to be in the same position like an old garage door opener.   Would there still be a pairing button on it, because I did not  see a pair button on the receiver.  Would repairing the remote make it not work intermittently?


----------



## Lennox65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yours must be an older version of the Smart-Stat remote that uses Dip Switches. I don't know why it would work intermittently, unless the batteries are not fully charged. Corrosion in the battery compartment of the receiver can cause a bad connection also.


----------



## kgiacomazzi (Apr 25, 2021)

It is communicating with the receiver though. When switched between auto and off the light on the receiver responds. It just doesn’t turn the fireplace on using the thermostat. When the temperature reaches a specific point below the desired temperature, it isn’t telling the fireplace to turn on.


----------



## Lennox65 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes, the transmitter will work as a simple on/off switch. I would try to change the dip switch positions and re pair it to the receiver. There may be interference from a garage door opener or a wifi device.


----------



## stosh (Feb 12, 2022)

Model 6000gdv -The regular on/off switch works manually  but the rch-09a/atp95p remote connected to the this same on/off switch does not work. I tested the rch-09a/atp95 and it emits 1.9 volts after clicking remote and then emits 0 volts after clicking it again.

Is 1.9 volts enough from the remote to turn fireplace on/off? I know 4 prong manual switch needs to be off for remote to work. The switch
looks just like #060-521A. Is it possible that the switch is bad even though it works manually?


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 13, 2022)

stosh said:


> Model 6000gdv -The regular on/off switch works manually  but the rch-09a/atp95p remote connected to the this same on/off switch does not work. I tested the rch-09a/atp95 and it emits 1.9 volts after clicking remote and then emits 0 volts after clicking it again.
> 
> Is 1.9 volts enough from the remote to turn fireplace on/off? I know 4 prong manual switch needs to be off for remote to work. The switch
> looks just like #060-521A. Is it possible that the switch is bad even though it works manually?


Is this a battery operated remote? (Are there batteries in the receiver under the fireplace?) If so, the batteries could be bad or you could have corrosion in the battery tray.


----------



## stosh (Feb 13, 2022)

stosh said:


> Model 6000gdv -The regular on/off switch works manually  but the rch-09a/atp95p remote connected to the this same on/off switch does not work. I tested the rch-09a/atp95 and it emits 1.9 volts after clicking remote and then emits 0 volts after clicking it again.
> 
> Is 1.9 volts enough from the remote to turn fireplace on/off? I know 4 prong manual switch needs to be off for remote to work. The switch
> looks just like #060-521A. Is it possible that the switch is bad even though it works manually?


the base in the fireplace is powered by a/c. When I press remote the led on remote lights and I hear a click at the base unit.  There is also a button on the base unit (acts like a remote).  There is voltage coming from base unit (1.9v) to the manual switch  so it seems batteries are not the issue because base unit runs on a/c and not batteries.  1.9 flows by either 1) pressing remote or 2)pressing button on base unit.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 13, 2022)

stosh said:


> the base in the fireplace is powered by a/c. When I press remote the led on remote lights and I hear a click at the base unit.  There is also a button on the base unit (acts like a remote).  There is voltage coming from base unit (1.9v) to the manual switch  so it seems batteries are not the issue because base unit runs on a/c and not batteries.  1.9 flows by either 1) pressing remote or 2)pressing button on base unit.


Ok. I am not familiar with that remote set up Hopefully someone else is and can chime in.


----------

